# My bits & pieces...



## Ivo's (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi Guys,

been reading for about a year, not posting very much though...
Started detailing about 3,5 yrs ago. Started out with meg's consumer line (who hasn't...) PB's was next, now it's lots of different stuff 

Home built cabinet with LED-backlight









Some gallons
http://i448.photobucket.com/albums/qq207/ivoe30/Detailing/Detailing%20k
ast%202011/sized_DSC01245.jpg

My "work collection"



























Sideview










Empty bottles etc.










Mitts










Some towels










Home built storage/kart
































































Overall view




























Machines and backing's (AEG PE-150 is sold, have a Flex XC3401VRG now!)









Additions since pics shown above:









































































Desire in tha house!!!!!


















And finally.....
The waxes........
(pics are a few weeks old, some waxes sold again....)



















Thnx for watching!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Very very cool!


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

wow Great Collection Do you have every DODO Juice Panel Pot


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

nice kit there man i should really take some pictures of my kit its grown some lol


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

:thumb:


----------



## slobodank (Nov 17, 2010)

very nice collection


----------



## Ivo's (Jan 21, 2010)

ffrs1444 said:


> wow Great Collection Do you have every DODO Juice Panel Pot


Yup...
I have every pot, only crystal noir is missing...
Have 2 skull candy's as well


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow lucky man an amazing haul of gear great


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

awesome


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great collection you got there mate :thumb:


----------



## Ivo's (Jan 21, 2010)

Will try to shoot some new pics shortly, lots of things changed since I took the pics of my cabinet


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

:doublesho I can only dream of having a kit like that, really well displayed to. :thumb:


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

wow amazing kit! i like your shelving with the lights very cool


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Great collection buddy.


----------



## Manny_VAG (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice collection! I like your home built cabinet:thumb:


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice collection. How do you rate the Wolfgang?


----------



## Ivo's (Jan 21, 2010)

Wolfgang has some nice products!
Most of them are easy to use and give great results.
Pricewise it's a different thing, but in my opinion they're good products.
Especially the leater care kit, DGPS an Fuzion I like!


----------



## mikethefish (Feb 4, 2011)

Pinched a few ideas from you especially how you store microfibres thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice collection...you need to wash your polishing pads though they are filthy 

I always find a good spray of G101 (or the like) then hitting them up with the steamcleaner on hot with the pressure brings them up like new!


----------



## Ivo's (Jan 21, 2010)

Pads are cleaned...
Just used and old... (some of them 've been used for almost 2 yrs!)
plus, I throw most of them into the washing machine, so they get a duller colour from that
I usually use Meg's Super Degreaser, let it soak for about 30 mins, rinse it out with hot water, then they go in te washing machine with Cobra Micro restorere


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

WOW nice collection mate.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Very impressed by your home-made things (cabinet and trolley thing) - Good work man :thumb:

Some cracking products there too :argie:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very nice indeed


----------



## ben-150 (Nov 7, 2010)

Nico Collection:thumb::argie:


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

thats one hell of a collection youve built up mate! loving the backlit display case as well. would love to have a simular set up one day! 

Dave


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Great collection, layout and that little toolbox. 

Fish


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Nice and tidy


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Great collection:thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Very nice collection you've got there, presented like a shop aswell :lol:


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

OMG, I just got a wet patch in my pants


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

that is fantastic. Loving that setup Ivo :0)


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi is your wall cabinet built out of 18mm MDF and how did you mount your light at the back as very tidy, thanks derek


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That is so neat, great products their in the collection.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great kit you have there buddy :thumb:

I like :argie:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic collection..


----------



## Giftoboy (Aug 28, 2009)

great collection :thumb:


----------



## Ivo's (Jan 21, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> Hi is your wall cabinet built out of 18mm MDF and how did you mount your light at the back as very tidy, thanks derek


30mm MDF.. Put a plate of milk-plastic on the back (its sunk into the back) and taped 6,5 mtr of LED to that. The light reflects off the wall into the cabinet.


----------



## Martin C. (Jul 1, 2011)

I see some Wax-It goodies... Congrats on winning Desire! :thumb:

How do you rate Gloss-It Gloss Finish and your extractor? 

Thanks!


----------



## Ivo's (Jan 21, 2010)

Indeed Martin, some of my stuff comes from Wax-it 

Gloss-It Gloss Finish is a nice sealant. Very economical in use (when applied by D/A), I've used it without the Gloss Enhancer Spray, but put on 2 layers of the stuff and topped it with Swissvax Viking. 
As such I can't really rate the time it stands, but it seems to be more than 5 months 

Extractor isn't the best in the business, but it does the job for me (don't do a lot of interiors...)


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

wow! Great collection.


----------



## Martin C. (Jul 1, 2011)

Ivo's said:


> Indeed Martin, some of my stuff comes from Wax-it
> 
> Gloss-It Gloss Finish is a nice sealant. Very economical in use (when applied by D/A), I've used it without the Gloss Enhancer Spray, but put on 2 layers of the stuff and topped it with Swissvax Viking.
> As such I can't really rate the time it stands, but it seems to be more than 5 months


Thanks! I've already got the Enhancer, great QD btw! :argie: I think I'll buy the Gloss Finish and Concorso... When I add a D/A in my kit!


----------



## Ivo's (Jan 21, 2010)

Little update....

Lots of shifts (productwise) lately, will try to make some new pics of the overall collection shortly...
Some pics of my latest additions:




























And got this in last sunday,
2L of Citrus Power
Spritz
Desire nr 019
4 Monello Peluche Verde
Dodo SN Glass Sealant Kit (not in the pic)










Difference in "new" and "old" Desire's



















Thnx for reading..!


----------



## domandmel (Mar 16, 2012)

i am only a newbie to the deatiling world, but my god that is some collection of products you have there mate!! im taking that has taken 3.5 years to build up that much?
loving the storage too, given me some ideas for my garage too (sorry!)

Dom


----------



## Ivo's (Jan 21, 2010)

True, 've been collecting for a few years now..
However, the majority of the collection as it is now was bought during the first year or so....... 

Only thing is, I've been selling a lot of "excess" stock over the last 2-3 months, so this needs a mayor update... Just need to find some time to take the pics.... :wave:


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

man you have serious mental issues !! , very nice collection


----------



## Ivo's (Jan 21, 2010)

Let's blow the dust off this threat...
Lots of shifts in the collection again...
I've been selling a lot of stuff lately, especially the waxes...
Why? Because of the following:

Meet: Identitas Luxury Car Wax by Mitchell and King!









Speclist:
- Crystal jar
- 40% yellow T-1 grade carnauba
- Cucumber scented
- Gold in colour
- extra hydrophobic qualities

In addition to this I also bought:








- A sample sized Armour wax by M&K
- Cucumber scented 'Mist'
And John was kind enough to throw in a sample of 'Spa' as well!

Furthermore a 3M SunGun was added to the collection, as well as some goodies from Scholl Concepts. (S3 gold, S17, S40. The 5" polishing pad set and 3" pad set)
Also added: PCW Wash Lotion (gallon) and the Dodo SN2.0 (back again, came to the conclusion I missed it  )

So the waxes I sold lately:
- Zymöl Glasur
- Swissvax BOS
- Dodo Juice Double Wax


----------



## Ryboy_23 (Feb 18, 2013)

Awsome collection there pal


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

lots of nice stuff there. The M and K wax looks amazing


----------



## Ivo's (Jan 21, 2010)

Mehan said:


> The M and K wax *IS* amazing


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

That's quite some kit there. How on earth do you decide what your going to use on a car. I'd probably be there for the first hour going 'eny, meny, miny, mo' till I had all the bases covered for a wash.


----------



## Ivo's (Jan 21, 2010)

I've got my favourites figured out...
Depending on the car I do, I use different products


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Ivo's said:


> I've got my favourites figured out...
> Depending on the car I do, I use different products


I'm just an Autobrite and Gtechniq for wash, CarPro for decon and Gtechniq for everything else guy. 
But I love your passion for trying things and seeing where it fits in as the most suitable for the task. 
Also love Deurne, only stayed there a few days before moving to live in Veghel, but was really nice while I was there.


----------



## Ivo's (Jan 21, 2010)

Lol, I'm thinking about moving to Veghel


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Ivo's said:


> Lol, I'm thinking about moving to Veghel


It's nice, very quiet. If your in the area, pop into Cafe Hart in the centrum and have a drink for me will you alternatively pop into Super de Boer and have a bottle of Grolsch Herfst Bok (if in season) for me (nectar of the gods that stuff). 
I'm feeling second-home sick right now.


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

nice collection ivo!

i see some Autobrite products, where do you get them in the Benelux?


----------



## Ivo's (Jan 21, 2010)

Wout_RS said:


> i see some Autobrite products, where do you get them in the Benelux?


I didn't 
Ordered at AB HQ mostly...


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Love the shelving idea mate, and a cracking range of products there, not to dissimilar to what I'm left with! 
The Mitchell and king wax is a nice addition also, really need to crack on and get mine ordered/made .


----------



## Ivo's (Jan 21, 2010)

John's a nice and very helpful chap, he'll make sure your wax is to your specs 
The only "regret" I have is that I ordered it just a little bit too soon, three weeks later and I would've had myself an Aluminium jar...


----------



## Ivo's (Jan 21, 2010)

Also got the Dodo Juice SN2.0 in, and a bottle of Zymöl shampoo


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

Sweet!!


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

That hand held blower any good ?


----------



## DannyMair (Jan 18, 2013)

very tidy and great collection too!


----------



## Ivo's (Jan 21, 2010)

Nally said:


> That hand held blower any good ?


For drying trims, mirrors, cracks between sidemarkers/indicators/lights, yes!
But I wouldn't recommend it for drying an entire vehicle.
Lacks power to do that


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Nice collection, it's a shame you're advertising your company without paying for it though.


----------



## Ivo's (Jan 21, 2010)

What do you mean?
The 'evo detailing' watermark in the pictures?

It's not a legitimate company, just how I present my hobby....


----------



## Ivo's (Jan 21, 2010)

Another shift in the collection...
The before mentioned Mitchell & King Armor in Walnut enclosure has left the collection, but I added G-techniq C1, G-wash, and..... EXO!


----------



## gatman (Jun 13, 2012)

Best collection I've seen, love the tool cart, I'm sorting mine out at the moment


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Awesome collection! Nice and tidy organized as well


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Ivo's said:


> For drying trims, mirrors, cracks between sidemarkers/indicators/lights, yes!
> But I wouldn't recommend it for drying an entire vehicle.
> Lacks power to do that


*******! Got one now : ( 
Will it overheat if I use it on a full car just took it out the box an tested so far


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Ivo's said:


> What do you mean?
> The 'evo detailing' watermark in the pictures?
> 
> It's not a legitimate company, just how I present my hobby....


Lol I do that I have sheild detailing 
Channel on YouTube and sticker for back of the car sad I know but I don't care


----------



## Ivo's (Jan 21, 2010)

Nally said:


> *******! Got one now : (
> Will it overheat if I use it on a full car just took it out the box an tested so far


No, it won't overheat.
It'll take you a while, so most of the water will already be dried before you can get to it...
My advice? Use it on cracks, near trims/lights etc and on your tires/rims, do the rest with a drying towel


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Will do thanks ; )

Can see it helping in the winter tho with other body pannels


----------



## Hazbobsnr (May 31, 2010)

Ivo's said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> been reading for about a year, not posting very much though...
> Started detailing about 3,5 yrs ago. Started out with meg's consumer line (who hasn't...) PB's was next, now it's lots of different stuff
> ...


Hi There

Can you please tell me what sort of vacuum you have there, the blue one.

Regards

Dave S:thumb:

Great stock by the way.:thumb:


----------



## Ivo's (Jan 21, 2010)

Extra2000 extractor 
Cheap thing, but for the few times I use it, it's okay...


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Great collection and storage!


----------



## Ivo's (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks guys... 
Need to make a HUGE update though...
Lots of stuff has been sold over the past year, and some new stuff added, but since I'll be moving into my new appartment, I'll have to sort all the stuff out again.
Might be the perfect opportunity to make some new pics as well


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

Awesome, looking forward to the new pics


----------



## Mike2010 (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi am new and thats one hell of a collection you've built up there! loving the backlit display case as well nice touch.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*O.M.G.

Sweeeeeet Collection...:thumb:​*


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks Ivo's-the Walnut is just mine----even used it yesterday









M&K-Identitas beads









amorV2 beads


----------



## Ryboy_23 (Feb 18, 2013)

southwest10 said:


> Thanks Ivo's-the Walnut is just mine----even used it yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks well pal


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

awesome!


----------



## dailly92 (Mar 22, 2012)

looks like an ace collection


----------



## ski nautique (Aug 19, 2012)

simply awesome !!!!!


----------

